# Horse Quote and help picking which one needed!



## wingnut (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm creating a poster of some of my favorite photos I took this summer of my four girls.

I need a great quote about horses. Something touching is what I'm looking for, I think.

I also can't decide whether to go black or white. So, I'm putting it out there for a vote!

Here is the black version:







Here is the White Version:






The quote will be justified to the right under the photos, possibly in a script style font. The photos in the white version will have thin black borders around them.

The final poster size is 24x18 (w x h).

Thanks!


----------



## shorthorsesmt (Sep 29, 2010)

the black is stunning it really brings out the color in your horses, awesome pics. here is a quote i have always thought was neat:

"... The animal shall not be measured by man. In a world older and more complete than ours they move finished and complete, gifted with extentions of the senses we have lost or never attained, living by the voices we shall never hear."

by Henry Beston : The Outermost House

i dont' know anything about himor his writing but came across this quote and liked it. hope it helps


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 29, 2010)

The black is more striking, but if the white one had borders around the photos also it might add to it.

Either are gorgeous.

I'm wondering if you could use the poem, or part of it, written by the poet laureate of England in 1954. He read it at the Horse of the Year show.

THE HORSE

Where in this wide world can man find

nobility without pride,

Friendship without envy,

Or beauty without vanity?

Here, where grace is served with muscle

And strength by gentleness confined

He serves without servility;

he has fought without enmity.

There is nothing so powerful,

nothing less violent.

There is nothing so quick,

nothing more patient.

Our past has been borne on his back.

Our history is in his industry.

We are his heirs,

he our inheritance.

Ronald Duncan


----------



## Flying minis (Sep 29, 2010)

wingnut said:


> Like the black one better.
> 
> "To be loved by a horse should fill us with awe, for we have not deserved it." Marion Garrety


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 29, 2010)

The black version as it is, is definitely more striking. The white version lacks any borders, so it is unfair to compare. If you dropped a dark border on the white version, it might make it more appealing.

Andrea


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 29, 2010)

The black is more striking, but I wonder what colour you would use for your 'quote' - pale something or white would seem obvious but not sure it would look right. Could you re-print your white picture but with a possible black/dark boundary and the pictures underlined/edged in the same dark/black - it might be easier to give an opinion then?

I'm sure The Horse poem is too long for you, but it is one of my favourites - you have to see/imagine an arena full of equines of all shapes and sizes standing quietly in long rows, silence falls and the poem is read out. The atmosphere is something that has to be felt and gives you goose pimples as the speaker ends by saying......

"Ladies and gentlemen ---- THE HORSE"

Beautiful, just beautiful -- as are the little ones in your pictures.

Anna


----------



## wingnut (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input!

I will try to repost the white one with borders around the photos too.

The idea for the black one would be that the quote would be in white lettering of some font, yet to be determined.

I'll be back!


----------



## Reble (Sep 29, 2010)

I do like the black best.

Quote:

*There is something about the outside of a horse that is good for the inside of a man. ~ Sir Winston Churchill*


----------



## wingnut (Sep 30, 2010)

Reble said:


> I do like the black best.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> *There is something about the outside of a horse that is good for the inside of a man. ~ Sir Winston Churchill*



Reble: I love that one!!


----------



## Reble (Sep 30, 2010)

wingnut said:


> Reble: I love that one!!


Your welcome, yes it does say alot for our minis


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 30, 2010)

I was going to mention Reble's quote there. The black version is much more striking and it does bring out the color of the horses and ads a 'richness' to the photos.


----------



## wade3504 (Oct 5, 2010)

Here are two quotes I like:

Horse....If God made anything more beautiful, He kept it for Himself.

Bread may feed my body but a horse feeds my soul.

I don't know who said either of them. I definitely like the black version better, much more eye catching, draws me in. I can look away from the white one much more easily.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow!! Lots of beautiful quotes. What settings did you use in your camera if you don't mind and what did you put around the edge of the picture? I love the way it looks. I am just getting used to using my new camera and would love to get some photos like yours. I am voting black. I think it makes your horses stand out more. You focus on the photo. Hugs!!


----------

